# Duck Camp Dinners....



## indaswamp (Sep 4, 2022)

Season 2...

If you want to take a tour of what it was like for me growing up the Bayou Country, here ya go. These guys put their boat in at the same launch, and hunt the same marsh I do. And you'll get some tips on cooking a Pastalaya (Jambalaya with pasta instead of rice).


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 5, 2022)

Well Keith, that was fantastic. I have not heard of this show . Looking for it today on my services.

Now I have to tell you I just love Bayou idea and life style, Some day I will visit. My brother worked down there for a while working on a very large amusement park circle slide. He really enjoyed his time there but did not have a lot of free time.

I loved the song the show started off with. I listen to Gumbo 94.9 most Saturdays and Sundays Morning shows  English/French Cajun music. Reminds me a lot of some of our music here in Nova Scotia , we still have a large population of Acadians in different parts of the province.
Many French from here went ( sent )to your neck of the woods many many years ago. ( I won't get into that here ) 

I loved one of the guys said he would like to go back in time and kick his own ass for the way he was, lol

after a hard night , in the morning " Stumbulin and a Fumbullin "

And the actual cook was great with the Pastalaya

Just a good bunch of friends having a good time .

Thanks for posting

David


----------



## KJNDIVER (Oct 9, 2022)

I love that series. Im in Lake Charles and grew up around all kinds of hunting camps since my dad was a guide. Ive hopped around and hunted all over the state and love the aspect that this series portrays, everybodys camps is different, but the food is always amazing. I bet that specklebelly boudin he made in Ep7 is the bomb. Like my grandpa would say, if you put that on top of your head, your tongue would beat your brains out trying to get to it.  lol.   Great series. Hope they do it again this year. The quality of the show is good too, good video , good editing, good content, good narration, and great music.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 10, 2022)

So cool.  That Pastalaya looked so good!


----------



## Buckeyedude (Oct 25, 2022)

TOTAL JELLY!  I would fall in love with that life!


----------

